# Moving to Connecticut with 3 Kids



## jjandgirls3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi
My husband is being relocated through his work from UK to Greenwich. Starting to look at houses and local areas. Where would you recommend within driving distance (30-40 mins) to Greenwich and with good schools. We have 3 kids aged 15, 11 and 6. Looking for a nice, family orientated town. Thanks.


----------



## hercules143 (Apr 7, 2012)

Do not worry ,Greenwich is a family oriented and good place for shopping with plenty of quirky, independent shops and street markets etc...


----------



## drakecabot (Mar 20, 2012)

You really old not be coming to a better place for family-orientated. Greenwich and Old Greenwich are very affluent areas with great schools, beaches and parks. Access to beaches is big plus, as only local residents can use them in CT, so it is worth considering for the long hot summers. There are plenty of other affluent, family towns, including Rowayton, Cos Cob and Darien. I cannot advise on schools, as I don't have kids. But my wife works in the Greenwich elementary school system and even wealthy parents who could afford private schools are happy to send their kids to the local elementary schools, especially in Old Greenwich. The determiner will be budget, when it comes to housing. If you want to be able to walk to a train station to get into NYC, you will pay a little but more, but you might also want to consider some of the less pricey neighborhoods around Greenwich, like Byram.


----------

